
Show HN: Svglinkify – add hyperlinks to inkscape PDF exports - oxplot
https://github.com/oxplot/svglinkify
======
jhallenworld
Nice, I've desired to have intra-document links for hierarchical schematics
(so you click on a block and it brings you to the page it represents, and you
can click an up arrow symbol to up hierarchy). Your tool possibly provides an
outline to add this..

~~~
oxplot
Was pretty trivial to add. Done in v0.2 [1]. See the internal link comment in
the usage text.

[1]:
[https://github.com/oxplot/svglinkify/releases/tag/v0.2](https://github.com/oxplot/svglinkify/releases/tag/v0.2)

